# [PROXY] Problème DNS, DHCP, accès internet (résolu)

## apouzols

Bon, c'est encore moi, le gros noob de service !

Voila voila, tout a l'heure certain d'entre vous m'on franchement sorti de la merde ... et je doi dire bravo, ça tourne nickel.   :Cool: 

Maintenant mon pti system est en marche, et j'aimerai l'integrer a mon réseau !

J'ai configurer mon dhcp, il ma trouver une ip trankil (192.168.0.122)

J'ai aussi rajouter mon nom de domaine "toto.net"  :Smile: 

mais la ou le bas blesse ... c'est que sur mes pc avec WINXP, je passe par un proxy "proxy.toto.net:80" ... pour pouvoir surfer

en fait le truc c que jessaye dinstaller enlighments  :Laughing: , et je doi avoir ma connection internet, mais malgré le dhcp et le domaine configurer, je peu pas sortir ... le ping me refoule un espece de "ping: unknow host www.google.fr"

alors voila je pense que c'est le proxy, j'ai essayer un :

# export http_proxy="http://proxy.toto.net:80"

mais le ping me refoule encore derriere ! ...  :Mad: 

a ouais, pour preciser ... c'est un réseau 70 machines, server en cluster(3) sous novell 6.5, avec client winxp et serveur ipcop dans une dmz (encore en test)... firewall arkoon ... (je sias pas si ça peu bloker aussi ???) m'enfin avec le proxy ... je pense ... enfin ... jespere que ça passe   :Question: 

merci ^^ si vous repassez par la ^^Last edited by apouzols on Fri Feb 03, 2006 2:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Moi quand je suis dérrière un proxy j'ajoute ces lignes dans le fichier /etc/profile

```

export ftp_proxy="192.168.0.X:8080"

export http_proxy="192.168.0.X:8080"

export https_proxy="192.168.0.X:8080"

export RSYNC_PROXY="rsync://192.168.0.X:8080"

```

----------

## apouzols

il résoud pas la dns tout seul ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Excuse moi j'ai lu encore de travers   :Wink: 

Ben si tu as un souçis de DNS, il faut vérifier ton fichier /etc/resolv.conf, mais normalement ton DHCP doit attribuer les bons DNS aux clients DHCP.

Essaie de mettre les lignes que je t'ai filé plus haut et ensuite tu fais un:

```

 source /etc/profile

```

[EDIT] Pour ton titre essaie plutôt de mettre entre crochet ce qui pose problème car si tu post c'est que tu as un problème   :Wink:  . Genre [PROXY] Problème avec DHCP

----------

## apouzols

ah bon ? parce que personne post du tutorial ou des astuces ? (enfin je fai ça parce que jai toujours fai comme ça dans les autre forum ... lol) ^^ bon je mattele a ton astuce ... et je revien  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben pour une astuce tu met [TIPS] et pour un tuto tu mets [HOW-TO], mais les astuces et les tutos sont regroupés dans le sous-forum.

----------

## apouzols

a dac ! bon je vai le modifier la ... sinon j'ai essayer ta combinaison ... mais bon ça marche pas trop, deja jai edit  /etc/profile, mais ya un super merdier dedan ... bon j'ai mis tout a la fin le

```
export ftp_proxy="192.168.0.254:80" 

export http_proxy="192.168.0.254:80" 

export https_proxy="192.168.0.254:80" 

export RSYNC_PROXY="rsync://192.168.0.254:80"
```

sous IE de mon XP, le 80 est pas doublé ? normal ??? enfin bref, meme apres le source qd je fai le ping il me sors toujours unknown host ralala sacré linux, vivement que tu fonctionne   :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

Et en mettant dans ton /etc/resolv.conf les ips de ton serveur dhcp ou mieux de tes dns ?

```
$ more /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 192.168.0.1

domain toto.net
```

EDIT : tu as un login/passwd pour ton proxy ?? Regarde dans le manuel d'installation : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Je vois pas ce que tu veux dire par le port 80 n'est pas doublé ???????????????

Tu arrives au moins à le pinguer le Proxy et ton DNS ??

Je sais que moi lorsque je changais le fichier profile, je devais rebooté car des fois il ne prenait pas la conf direct du /etc/profile mais ça devait venir de ma config. En y repensant, ça fait un moment que je n'ai pas eu le souçis !

Enfin bon, ça fait toujours chier de reboot un linux   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## apouzols

bon, j'ai reussi a ping le proxy, pas de souci !

j'ai installer les param de conf que ma donner yoyo, et non j'ai pas de nom d'utilisateur ni de mot de passe ... je reboot, je vous tiens au courant   :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *apouzols wrote:*   

> bon, j'ai reussi a ping le proxy, pas de souci !
> 
> j'ai installer les param de conf que ma donner yoyo, et non j'ai pas de nom d'utilisateur ni de mot de passe ... je reboot, je vous tiens au courant  

 Juste pour préciser, l'adresse ip que j'ai donnée est hypothétique : à toi de mettre l'adresse de ton/tes dns (un par ligne) si tu les connais ou l'adresse de ton serveur dhcp.

----------

## apouzols

non toujours pas ... mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que malgré avoir configurer mon domaine dans les fichier de conf du tuto, et ceu que vous m'avez dit, lors du démarrage du linux il me sors :

```
This is testgentoo.unknown_domain (Linux i686 2.6.12-gentoo-r10)
```

ça veu dire qu'il as pas reconnu le domaine ?

enfin ce qui résou pas le fait que je puisse pas accéder a internet ...

malgré tout c si simple sur windows lol dans ie je fai "utiliser un proxy" "proxy.ingedia.net" (192.168.0.254) et paf ça sors tout seul ... peut etre que mon réseau aime pas ses copain de linux   :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pour le domaine essaie:

```

 /etc/init.d/domainname start

 rc-update add domainname default

```

Sinon pour le proxy c'est bien bizarre tout ça

[EDIT]

 *apouzols wrote:*   

> malgré tout c si simple sur windows lol dans ie je fai "utiliser un proxy" "proxy.ingedia.net" (192.168.0.254) et paf ça sors tout seul ... 

 

Tu devras faire la même chose avec ton browser sous linux   :Wink: 

----------

## apouzols

quand je fait ton 

```
/etc/init.d/domainname start
```

 il me dit 

```
* WARNING: "domainname" has already been started.
```

est ce que je doi remplace domainname par mon ingedia.net ? ou parce que repren pas nom de domaine que jai mis dans /etc/conf.d/domainname =>  DNSDOMAIN="ingedia.net"

humhum bizarre tout ça   :Crying or Very sad: 

aller ne perdons pas espoir ^^

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et tu as quoi dans ton fichier /etc/hosts ??

----------

## apouzols

j'ai :

```
127.0.0.1 localhost
```

pis apres des truc pour l'ipv6 mais jmen fou !

fau que je remette peut etre un 192.168.0.254 proxy.ingedia.net ...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Non ce n'est pas la peine de rajouter ton proxy car c'est le DNS qui se charge de ça.

Par contre essaie de rajouter de ceci sur ta ligne localhost:

```

 127.0.0.1       machine.toto.fr     machine

```

----------

## apouzols

bon deja un bon point ^^ (je vai te faire passer tes 300posts !)

qd linux demarre il me met plus testgentoo.unknowndomain, mais il me met maintenant testgentoo.ingedia.net (le bon domaine) 

par contre le ping refuse catégoriquement de fonctionner   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *azoupols wrote:*   

> bon deja un bon point ^^ (je vai te faire passer tes 300posts !) 

 

Mais ce serait quand même bien que ce soit réglé avant que j'ateigne les 400 quand même   :Wink: 

Sinon pour pinguer le net, es-tu sur que ta machine Gentoo est autorisée à passé par le proxy ??

Le proxy laisse-t-il bien passer l'ICMP??

Essaie de refaire un emerge d'un paquet pour voir ou un emerge --sync.

Là je commence à être à court d'idée !!

----------

## apouzols

humhum ok ... jregarderai staprem ^^ jai faim ^^ a toute et merci pour tout   :Cool: 

----------

## apouzols

En fait jai essayer avan de partir bouffer ton resync ... il me dit :

```
getaddrinfo: rsync //proxy.ingedia.:servname not supported for ai_socktype

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(88)
```

bon je sais pas du tout ce que ça veu dire, mais deja qd il met ça //proxy.ingedia.:servname ya pas le .NET, c'est important ? ou c'est normal qu'il coupe ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Refait un essai en décommentant la ligne RSYNC que je t'ai fait rajouté dans /etc/profile.

----------

## apouzols

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Refait un essai en décommentant la ligne RSYNC que je t'ai fait rajouté dans /etc/profile.

 

c'est à dire de lui rajouter un "#" devant ?

sinon ouais dans ce fichier profile, ya une tonne de merde ... ce que tu ma dit de mettr o tout de bu du post ... j'y est mis tout a la fin ... si ça se trouve fallai le mettre avant ! ?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai excuse, en la commentant (avec un # devant)

Ben je sais pas trop si la place des exports dans ce fichier à une incidence, moi dès qu'il y a un minimum de code je suis perdu   :Crying or Very sad: 

Si tu veux, voilà la fin de mon /etc/profile qui fonctionne:

```

 if [ -n "${BASH_VERSION}" ] ; then

        # Newer bash ebuilds include /etc/bash/bashrc which will setup PS1

        # including color.  We leave out color here because not all

        # terminals support it.

        if [ -f /etc/bash/bashrc ] ; then

                # Bash login shells run only /etc/profile

                # Bash non-login shells run only /etc/bash/bashrc

                # Since we want to run /etc/bash/bashrc regardless, we source it

                # from here.  It is unfortunate that there is no way to do

                # this *after* the user's .bash_profile runs (without putting

                # it in the user's dot-files), but it shouldn't make any

                # difference.

                . /etc/bash/bashrc

        else

                PS1='\u@\h \w \$ '

        fi

else

        # Setup a bland default prompt.  Since this prompt should be useable

        # on color and non-color terminals, as well as shells that don't

export ftp_proxy="192.168.0.X:8080"

export http_proxy="192.168.0.X:8080"

export https_proxy="192.168.0.X:8080"

# understand sequences such as \h, don't put anything special in it.

        PS1="`whoami`@`uname -n | cut -f1 -d.` \$ "

fi

```

----------

## apouzols

ça me soul, surtout que jai un ipcop a coté qui ma pas poser autant de problèmes   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben moi je suis saoul alors je pourrai pas trop t'aider cet après-midi !!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## apouzols

mais kurgan ?? ya que toi dans le coin qui peu me repondre ???   :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben pourtant non et en plus je suis un noob aussi !!! Ca sent le délit de sale gueule sur ce post lol   :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

haaa pas de çà ici hein...   :Wink: 

bon j'ai déjà tout comme blasserre un mauvais vécu sur un autre thread dans ce genre  mais bon  passons    :Rolling Eyes:   c'est peut-être juste un pb de résultion dns tu "pinge" un nom de domaine --> pas glop mais si tu pinge 213.228.0.42 çà donne quoi ?

----------

## apouzols

humhum ... je vien de tester ... et non ça marche pas non plus ... par contre ... ce que je viens de mapercevoir c que sur mon winxp la ou je vou parle ... jai pas de reponse non plus de ces sites ... et il me semble un jour avoir mis sur mon firewall matériel un truc qui bloquai les reponses de ping ... 

yatil pas un autre moyen de savoir si le net fonctionne sans le ping ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et bien si tu n'as pas d'environment graphique tu peux faire un wget qui te permet de téléchérger un fichier sur le net ou bien naviguer en console avec links mais je crois que ce dernier n'est pas par défaut dans le stage3

----------

## boozo

ben de ton $win là tu sort avec un browser non donc tu as le net   :Shocked: 

----------

## apouzols

c'est bon cherhez plus, j'ai trouver ... jai meme fai un emerge lynx et je surf sur google en mode texte ^^ ahahahah

en fait c dans la configuration du proxy ... il fallait preciser :

```
http_proxy=http://192.168.0.254:80
```

en fait c tout ce qui manquai

merci pour tout

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon ben de rien apouzols et regarde, voilà, ça y est, tu m'a fait arriver au 300 posts   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

